# Can goats and chickens be kept in the same enclosure?



## 292768 (Jul 27, 2021)

It's perfectly fine to let chickens and goats free range together, but they do need a place of their own when not turned out.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

You only worry about the goats getting under the chicken roosts and getting nasty, or the two of them getting into each other's feed, or the goats upsetting nesting boxes. You could simply divide the shelter to fix the issue. One side for the goats, one for the chickens. Getting them into their assigned areas might be an adventure though, as pygmy goats and chickens both have a knack for escaping and being mischievous. 

I would consider a livestock dog, btw. Usually enough to deter any predators. Ours sleeps in the coop with the chickens.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ChieTheRider said:


> I would consider a livestock dog, btw. Usually enough to deter any predators. Ours sleeps in the coop with the chickens.


I asked about that one time here on HF and got a lot of negative replies. I have no dog owning experience and asked if the dog could live outside by itself, and the consensus seemed to be that I was a horrible person for thinking about doing that to a poor sweet dog. Either the dog needed a (dog) friend or it needed to live inside like it was part of the family. It was also said by multiple people that I, with no experience, would ruin the dog, just like someone with no horse experience would ruin a horse. I don't know, I had no experience when I got my horses and I've done OK with them, eventually; but all of the negative comments put me off getting a dog. I don't want to have an animal and not do right by it.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> I asked about that one time here on HF and got a lot of negative replies. I have no dog owning experience and asked if the dog could live outside by itself, and the consensus seemed to be that I was a horrible person for thinking about doing that to a poor sweet dog.


That's nonsense. Especially when you're talking about dogs bred to be independent wanderers. Our Great Pyrenees HATES being inside with a passion, even when it's hot. She digs holes in the shade and mud to stay cool. She's great with her chicken buddies and comes running if they start up their "alarm cackle". And when it gets cold? It can be 18 (in Florida that's really cold) degrees and we'll try to keep her in the garage but as soon as the door is open a crack she bolts out, all 80 lbs of her, and waits at the gate to go back with the chickens. They're bred for extreme weather and handle both the cold and heat pretty well if they have shelter. I always laugh when people lose their minds over dogs that were literally bred for the ice and snow being kept predominantly outside. If the dog is cold, they'll let you know. 

And, if dogs can adopt humans into their pack and get along great, no reason they can't do that with other species. Especially if that's what they were bred to do. Dogs are more accepting of other species as friends than horses are. My cat, who is weird about people, loves my dog. He comes over and kneeds her chest and rubs all over her. And the dog grooms him. 

In short, Molly the pyr lives outside by herself. I've owned dogs and horses and cows and goats and chickens and many other things for years and I can assure you she's not at all unhappy with having her little territory to guard and her chickens to protect. We interact with her every day and she's where the people are but never runs the fence waiting for us. She much prefers to lay under her shed and be lazy unless there's a predator around, then she'll be up and after it. 

I'm not trying to convince you to get a dog (well, maybe a little lol), just letting you know that most of that negativity is unfounded and simply exists because people don't understand the breed, or any dog for that matter. 

And a bonus...Great Pyrs are super chill. They are independent, which translates into stubbornness for most people, but generally all they need to know are basic commands and are happiest if left to roam large pastures and be lazy under the chicken coop when it gets hot. I wouldn't advise an Anatolian for example, as they're more of a handful. But I'd think a Pyr is a good a dog as any to get started with (if you decide to), and it'll just take some research.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't know - my GP adopted the far ( as in over a mile away as the crow flies) neighbor's pool as her swimming hole because she couldn't respect the boundary line and thought that her territory extended well beyond that point. Granted no one had to worry about losing chickens but I got tired of 6 am phone calls as it was her habit to take a swim before the morning nap under steps.


----------

